# Sweet dreams to our dear Daisy Rose



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Daisy Rose has such a sweet sugar face. I'm so sorry that you lost your beautiful girl so soon. Keeping your broken hearts in our thoughts and prayers at this sad time.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry that you are joining the forum under such sad circumstances after losing your precious Daisy Rose - such a beautiful girl. Lots of us here understand how you must be feeling  goldens are such special dogs that the pain is unbearable when they are gone. We lost our Daisy 2 years ago also to kidney failure so know what you've gone through. It sounds like your girl was a little ray of sunshine throughout her life bringing smiles to everyone she met. You and your family gave her a lovely life and must have so many wonderful memories of her. Feel free to share more stories/photos of your special girl, we'd love to hear more. 

It really is so tough and the emptiness without them is horrible. You gave her the final gift of love by freeing her from her pain and taking it on yourself. She will always live on in your heart and memories. Take care, we understand.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

so sorry. Many hugs..


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl. They leave behind a massive hole in our lives when they leave us, we lost Holly to kidney failure in 2008 so know some of the battle that you all had fought. I am sure that Daisy has made many new friends at the bridge where she will continue to watch over her family

Run free and sleep softly Daisy


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. It sounds as if your Daisy was an ambassador for the breed - what a sweet legacy to leave behind.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of Daisy Rose. She had a wonderful life with you! Sweet dreams, pretty girl!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. That was a lovely post about your beautiful girl. It sounds like Daisy Rose had a wonderful life with you and was quite the little traveler.

I also lost two of my girls on the same day 11 years apart. 

Please know I'm thinking about you and your parents. It is so tough to lose our beloved pets/companions.


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. Daisy Rose had a wonderful life with you and your family. Beautiful tribute.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Daisy*

I am so very sorry to read about Daisy!
I know my Smooch and Snobear are with her and I've added her to the
2013 Golden Ret. Rainbow Bridge List!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2013-list-23.html#post3589513


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Daisy Rose, what a beautiful girl she was. 

A very beautiful heartfelt tribute to your precious girl.

My thoughts and prayers are with you during this sad and difficult time. 

Godspeed Daisy Rose


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

A beautiful girl she was and she definitely brought a smile to my face. You and your family are so fortunate to have these wonderful memories of Daisy Rose. I am so sorry for your incredible loss.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

What a sweet face.. It is so hard to say goodbye. So sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl.


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

What a beautiful girl. Please accept my sincere condolences. I pray the joy she gave outweighs the pain of her loss.


----------



## Daisy Rose (Oct 4, 2013)

Thank you to everyone for your kind condolences about Daisy Rose. It helps immensely to hear from other golden lovers who understand exactly how we feel during this sad time. Best wishes and hugs to all those who are also dealing with an ill dog or loss of a beloved companion. 

Britta


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Sorry for your loss 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

So sorry, for your loss,of your girl.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry you've said good bye to your sweet Daisy. Run free dear girl.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Just to say thinking of you as the first few days, weeks and months are the hardest. I love the photo of beautiful Daisy Rose that you posted, she looks so happy in it.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## ZZBlueComet (Dec 3, 2012)

My Jake left this part of his journey just 2 days after your precious Daisy - I hope they meet and I hope you feel love and good memories in the future, you did the best you could and Daisy knows this.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Sweet dreams to Daisy Rose. 
I am sorry for you loss.


----------



## Daisy Rose (Oct 4, 2013)

ZZBlueComet said:


> My Jake left this part of his journey just 2 days after your precious Daisy - I hope they meet and I hope you feel love and good memories in the future, you did the best you could and Daisy knows this.



Thank you for your thoughts and so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Jake. They are like angels who show up in our lives for a time and then leave for hopefully something even better than we tried to give them during their lifetime. Hope Jake and Daisy meet too. All the best during this hard time.

Britta


----------

